# Guaranteed to make you smile! Ferrets...



## Mrs B (11 April 2013)

How to keep a bunch of ferrets entertained with a paddling pool full of polystyrene packing beans - Happy Thursday, everyone! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OI9F7aCog7A&feature=player_embedded


----------



## NeverSayNever (11 April 2013)

I miss my ferrets, thats an ace vid!! * I will not go in past the rescue centre, I will not go in past the rescue centre *


----------



## russianhorse (11 April 2013)

I've just brought 2 girlies home yesterday  - now named as Possum and Panda (due to the fact that's what they look like ). They are booked in for a dirty couple of days next week with a snipped male ferret as they are in season 

Also have my little old man living freely in the house scampering around

I Just lurve ferrets 

*scuttles off to make that box of fun * - oh and Happy Thursday back to you MrsB


----------



## Kitty B (11 April 2013)

Cute! We had a white ferret when I was a kid. His name was Wimpy, and we got him from my cousin. He used to sneak into my father's shirt drawer and sleep there, and pop out when you opened the drawer properly like a jack in the box. Wimpy didn't smell very nice, but he sure was funny! I keep telling my husband that I want another, but I'm not sure he is convinced yet.


----------



## kirstykate (11 April 2013)

Absolutely fabulous, having a total crap day at work and this has cheered me up no end, thank you


----------



## Toffee44 (11 April 2013)

Cracking vid, although my OH calls them carpet sharks?


----------



## hackneylass2 (12 April 2013)

Fabulous Ferrets!!!! 
Love them to bits.


----------

